# Which are the 3 must-have e/s from MAC, in your opinion?



## Blush (May 3, 2007)

I only have a must-have, Shroom, but if you could just choose 3, which ones would they be?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

Damn. I would have to go with Humid, Mulch, and Woodwinked.


----------



## Hilly (May 3, 2007)

Jest, Fertile (my new fav!), satin taupe


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 3, 2007)

Vanilla, Beauty Marked, and Lucky Green


----------



## a914butterfly (May 3, 2007)

shimmermoss, seedy pearl, stars n rockets


----------



## Blush (May 3, 2007)

Oh, i forgot my beautiful Shimmermoss, which I wore last week in the Feria de Abril of Seville


----------



## dalgyal (May 3, 2007)

shroom, patina, woodwinked!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 3, 2007)

Woodwinked, Nylon and Phloof! are my current non l/e favs.


----------



## flowerhead (May 3, 2007)

-Electra, because it makes my eys look beautiful..
-Vanilla, because it makes everything look neat and pulled together
-Jewel blue, because it's amazing!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 3, 2007)

Swimming, Freshwater + Aquadisiac are my top 3 faves


----------



## juicyaddict (May 4, 2007)

sketch, beautyburst, amberlights are my favorites from MAC


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 4, 2007)

tempting, vanilla, and green smoke... all everyday staples for me. =D


----------



## Artemis (May 4, 2007)

moth brown, dazzlelight, sushi flower


----------



## Potion (May 4, 2007)

Inventive, Moth Brown, Parrot


----------



## Blush (May 4, 2007)

Wow, I see there are very different opinions


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 

 
_Wow, I see there are very different opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe if you give us an idea what you're looking for more specifically, or your colouring, we can give you some better suggestions. Like, are you looking for really colourful shades, of more neutrals, something for smokey eyes, etc.

My must haves for neutrals, for example:
- Woodwinked, Jest, Expensive Pink

Bright & colourful shades:
- Coppering, Bright Fuchsia pigment, Pompous Blue (LE)

Smokey eyes:
- Carbon, Tempting, Knight Divine


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (May 4, 2007)

Tough to choose!  Nylon, Juxt, and beautiful iris.


----------



## melliquor (May 5, 2007)

Woodwinked, Mothbrown, Nocturnelle


----------



## User49 (May 5, 2007)

Club, Black Tied and Quarry


----------



## slvrlips (May 5, 2007)

my faves right now are:

Woodwinked
Ricepaper 
Shroom


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 5, 2007)

Humid, tempting and honeylust.


----------



## crazy4lex04 (May 6, 2007)

Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, and Phloof!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 8, 2007)

There are so many must haves.  My top three: Twinks, Satin Taupe, and Satellite Dreams.  Both Satin Taupe and Satellite Dreams look great with Twinks.


----------



## iluvmac (May 8, 2007)

Mulch, Expensive Pink, Amber Lights!


----------



## Showgirl (May 8, 2007)

Easypeasy, I have three eyeshadows I love and use more than all of me others put together, I'm well into my second pan of each:-

- Seedy Pearl
- Beauty Marked
- Carbon


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 8, 2007)

beauty marked
coppering
vanilla


----------



## Cruzpop (May 9, 2007)

I'm a NC 43.

Definately:

Ricepaper (Great for high-light)
Woodwinked (Really beautiful color)
Black Tied


----------



## MacArtist (May 9, 2007)

Everyone must buy mothbrown. I'm obsessed with it, no one leaves my store without one lol.


----------



## Karen_B (May 10, 2007)

Jest, Mystery and Mylar.


----------



## PeachyKeen (May 10, 2007)

Shroom, Malt and Patina! Worn together or with whatever amazing color I pick out for the day!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 10, 2007)

My favorites are:
- Steamy
- Coppering
- Fertile (my new love!)


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 11, 2007)

Shroom, Beautiful Iris, Carbon

Thinking about it.. I don't own any mac browns.  I need to work on that!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 11, 2007)

Hmm...
Ricepaper, Carbon, Saddle.


----------



## JillBug (May 11, 2007)

wow! this is hard. i guess i would have to say trax, expensive pink, and woodwinked


----------



## Kiseki (May 11, 2007)

Beauty Marked, Sushi Flower and Carbon


----------



## erica_1020 (May 11, 2007)

Amberlights, Bronze, Embark


----------



## charmedimsure (May 31, 2007)

I know this is old, but I must put in my 2 cents...

Club, Patina & Shroom


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 1, 2007)

swimming, phloof!, and gorgeous gold...ooo...or maybe expensive pink..


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 1, 2007)

silver ring, knight divine, black tied - lol the smokey eye combo


----------



## Conner (Jun 1, 2007)

Mothbrown, Aquadisiac, Parfait Amour.
Or maybe Knight Divine instead  of Mothbrown, i love both.


----------



## user79 (Jun 1, 2007)

Woodwinked, Expensive Pink, Carbon


----------



## JGmac (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm new, but I'll have to say Moth Brown and Woodwinked for sure.  I haven't seen this one yet, but I have a tendancy to wear All That Glitters every day.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Jun 1, 2007)

Mulch, Club and Trax


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 1, 2007)

. . . . .


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 1, 2007)

my 3 essentials are:
vanilla: great highlight
carbon: great for corner/crease and liner
texture: good to blend, pull everything together


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2007)

Carbon
Woodwinked
Ricepaper/Shroom


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 1, 2007)

Vanilla
Pink Venus
Nehru


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2007)

liesuretime (i don't know what i'll do if i ever run out of this...), dazzlelight and tempting.


----------



## landonsmother (Jun 2, 2007)

carbon, sketch & aquadisiac!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 17, 2008)

shroom for highlight
carbon for crease and outer V
and knight divine because it's just so pretty


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2008)

Ricepaper 
Beautiful Iris 
Humid


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 17, 2008)

freshwater, amberlights, beautiful iris


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 17, 2008)

My 3 are:

Nylon
Carbon
Tempting


----------



## animacani (Sep 17, 2008)

Bronze ,  shimmermoss and cranberry!


----------



## vanilla_addict (Sep 17, 2008)

for me it would be:
- shroom the perfect non screaming highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- espresso i reach out for it a lot! perfect matt brown
- carbon is a must! with no doubt


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

I would say for me: Nylon, Romp, and All That Glitters.


----------



## Myosotis (Sep 17, 2008)

Shroom, Woodwinked and Retrospeck


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 17, 2008)

Woodwinked
Satin Taupe
Carbon


----------

